# Mites O_O



## Samzo (Oct 3, 2005)

i know there are cures for mites on mantis but what about when they are on millipedes? I've heard that talcom(?) powder is good for killing mites on T's but is there any other way of killing them? I'm asuming they are mites as they are on it constantly and run about but they are alot bigger than your average mite and are alot darker.

Sam


----------



## Jesse (Oct 3, 2005)

The mites on most millipedes that run around very quickly are commensal, not parasitic. You don't need to remove them. They only stress the millipedes when there are tons(hundreds) of them (which usually doesn't happen).


----------



## Samzo (Oct 3, 2005)

oh right thats good. it just doesnt look very good with mites running about :S


----------



## garbonzo13 (Oct 15, 2005)

Can you get mites in cricket tubs? They are teardrop in shape and brown with lined abdomens running side to side? Very small and fast. I think they were from the potting soil I used in the egg laying containers. I forgot to microwave it first  .


----------

